# Heavy duty shelves



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

I figured I would post this link for anyone who would be looking for shelves to support their tanks. These are nice shelves for a pretty good price.

http://www.globalindustrial.com/gcs...m.itemKey=30014498&infoParam.picGroupKey=4732

Hope this helps anyone looking for shelves to place multiple tanks on. They also have stronger shelves that hold up to 1500 lbs.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

Those look like good shelves. I wonder how much shipping would be on something like that though - those things are heavy! If the shelves are particle board, you might want to think about waterproofing them - they warp pretty easily once they are wet (ime). You might be able to get those 'gorilla racks' at Lowe's/Home Depot if the shipping is prohibitive.


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

I entered my zipcode in, and the shipping wasn't all that bad. These are big shelves and probably weigh a good bit, but the shipping was like $20 for me. If I had the room, I would snatch up a set. I was thinking the same thing about the board. It looks like particle board, and I would be afraid of it warping. I think that if you coat it with some polyurethane sealant, it could work ok.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

actually 20 bux isn't bad at all. Those things are crazy heavy - for a four foot one it's like 75#. That's a good deal for sure.

A polyurethane coat would be necessary, mine are particle board and mine are warped.


----------



## Indignation (Mar 9, 2008)

I bought the 18" x 36" gorilla shelves from Home Depot, and my particle board shelf warped/rotted. I noticed the tank water level was off-kilter one day, took a look under the shelf and saw this:









Thankfully, the tank is only 5.5 gallons and was easy enough to lift off. I replaced it with a piece of 10 ply plywood, and covered the wood with some cut to fit linoleum.

So, lesson learned: Particle board + water = BAD!


----------



## armyoffoo (Dec 28, 2007)

Check your local Home Depot.

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?storeId=10051&langId=-1&catalogId=10053&productId=100095394

$73 + tax


----------

